# Plumbing Help



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

Recently had an issue with plumbing in our aging cottage and need to fix but having an issue on how to proceed. The plumbing is old cast iron, it started to leak so I tried to tighten it up a bit. The connection was rusted out, broke and therefore I am in this predicament. I've been trying to find a connection for a p-trap but haven't been successful. Any recommendations out there? I attempted to disconnect more of the drain line but everything is rusted up and painted over and I'm not willing/able at this time to do a complete overhaul. The outside diameter of the thread is approximately 2 1/4".

Thoughts?


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Do you have enough room to cut that piece off with an angle grinder or pipe snapper? Then you could just splice in pvc with a fernco boot.


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I was looking at that as an option but the water line going to the faucet is tucked hard against it and might not provide enough room for the boot. Was looking for other possibilities before cutting anything.


----------



## Dtb810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Can you change the hard water line to a flex pipe for more room?


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

Dtb810 said:


> Can you change the hard water line to a flex pipe for more room?


Thanks, I'm thinking so. The only concern is, based on the age of the plumbing, would be breaking something else trying to fix it. Probably having to go that route as I haven't been able to find any fittings that would connect directly to what I have.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

There is always multiple ways to skin the cat, but I like to try simple before resorting to surgery. Looking at your picture of the iron pipe out of the wall I see a small amount of thread degradation only on the upper thread. The more important and lower part of the threads look rust covered but threads appear to be good. I would suggest that you first attempt to clean-up the threads on the old iron pipe with a wire brush, and then steel wool. Wipe off the residual, apply some light plumbing grease to the cleaned threads, purchase a new heavy duty compatible connecting nut (if the old one busted), and re-connect. Maybe you’ll get lucky. It’s worth a try and won’t cost you much money or time.

Over the years I have found when interfacing old pipes with new, a good “old “professional plumbing supply store, instead of one of the big box stores, can save you time and money. Warren Pipe & Supply (Fraser) quickly comes to mind. Some years ago I also did business with an old but good supply shop, which was located about 3-4 miles east of downtown Mt. Clemens. Forgot the name of it, and don’t know if they are still in business.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

If it was mine I would cut until good material is found then start again.

Ferncos are good to transition from iron to something else.

I realize you said you don’t have time to tear it out, but that might be what is needed.

One option is use a cutoff wheel to cut the existing elbow so that it comes horizontally out of the wall. Leave a lip/ni**le. Then use a fernco.


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

MyBritt&Me said:


> There is always multiple ways to skin the cat, but I like to try simple before resorting to surgery. Looking at your picture of the iron pipe out of the wall I see a small amount of thread degradation only on the upper thread. The more important and lower part of the threads look rust covered but threads appear to be good. I would suggest that you first attempt to clean-up the threads on the old iron pipe with a wire brush, and then steel wool. Wipe off the residual, apply some light plumbing grease to the cleaned threads, purchase a new heavy duty compatible connecting nut (if the old one busted), and re-connect. Maybe you’ll get lucky. It’s worth a try and won’t cost you much money or time.
> 
> Over the years I have found when interfacing old pipes with new, a good “old “professional plumbing supply store, instead of one of the big box stores, can save you time and money. Warren Pipe & Supply (Fraser) quickly comes to mind. Some years ago I also did business with an old but good supply shop, which was located about 3-4 miles east of downtown Mt. Clemens. Forgot the name of it, and don’t know if they are still in business.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!


Thanks! The issue is that I haven't been able to find a compatible connecting nut but I am continuing the search.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Major cities have plumbing distributor/supply houses. Most but not all sell to the public. By major city I mean TC, GR, Lansing and of course the D and environs.


----------



## Dtb810 (Mar 3, 2017)

If your in imlay city there is a good plumming place in the old part of town. You can see it from 53. West side. I think it is near the old train staition havent been there in a while.


----------



## excalibur (Oct 17, 2008)

You can buy rubber traps with hose clamps on each end.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Instead of dinking around doing things twice. rip into the wall cut and replace the pipe attach pvc to a rubber boot install a dry wall access panel. spend the day and call it done.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Agree with brushbuster. Do the job right, once.


----------



## excalibur (Oct 17, 2008)

For some reason he says he is not willing or able to do a overhaul now rubber trap is a quick fix


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> Instead of dinking around doing things twice. rip into the wall cut and replace the pipe attach pvc to a rubber boot install a dry wall access panel. spend the day and call it done.


In general when I start a project I plan to go down to the studs. Wife wants New vanity. Down to the studs. Adding crown molding. Down to the studs. New kitchen floor. Down to the studs. 

Just let’s you fix any other issues before adding time/effort/money into something that you won’t want to tear apart later because you’re already committed.


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input. We were planning on doing a remodel this year but due to the current events I don't know if that is going to be a possibility so at this time I would just like to make it functional.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just spoke to my Father who was a master plumber and the advice he gave was, wire brush it like crazy, if you’re careful you can use a wire wheel. Buy a 2” plastic p trap and cut the nut off pvc or abs or 2” galvanized union nut. Put some key grease on the nut. If it’s off a little heat the pipe and spin the nut on.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm an apprenticeship certified journeyman plumber ( union trade school/ the good trade schools pertaining to my trade) and self employed signatory plumbing contractor..(34 years)
Alot of jobs similar to this one my customers or myself try to be the least destructive as possible!! Sometimes we can accomplish this and other situations we are forced to be very destructive.. The more destructive we are (opening walls, replacement of more piping, etc. ) the more cost is incurred.. If I was involved in this project and to get you further down the road toward your remodeling of the room later.. I would only cut off the top of the threads on the 90° elbow pointing/ looking down and slid a mission coupling (fernco) into position and build/ install a new P-trap and be done.
Cleaning the threads might work??
Different union nuts tend to have different "faces" or length of thread is too long /short and typically won't inter change..
This is the easiest way to fix it and your "center lines " aren't changing much for when the new p-trap is installed..
Cut the thread with a sawzall or an ell grinder with a thin cut off wheel is preferred..


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

This is the easiest fix yet..
The trap appears to be 1-1/2" iron pipe . Go get a 2" by 1-1/2" reducing fernco coupling. Slid it over the thread and put the 1-1/2" side pointing down and install the trap accordingly..


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I work for Fernco in Davison Mi. looks like you need a 150/125 or a 215 reducer, should be about $4.00 https://www.fernco.com/dimensional-...le-couplings/stock-couplings-1056/1056-150125


----------

